#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Well Testing Software Comparisson

## Yengineer

Dear Friends, 
thanks to this forum i have had the possibility to test the most popular well testing softs PanSystem and Saphir. I have also used WelTest200 from eclipse and after a while that you have worked with them, any of them can do the job. 
I open this thread beacause i got some training lately about FEKETE WELTEST. At the begining I was skeptic, but after a couple of days I was amazed on how good the soft was. Plus point in compare to the others are very easy data importing, easy data correction and superb cuve matching and numerical anlysis.
Minus points are the plots ang graphics in general.

I still tend toward PanSystem and WellTest200 but this soft is definitevly worth a look. It can be downloded for free (trial version) from fekete page. and hopefully we see it in this forum also.



Also anyone is welcome to share their thoughts about each program.See More: Well Testing Software Comparisson

----------


## csm101

Yengineer, this is not my area of work interest, but I crk for u.

trial links here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 Fix for all 2009 Fek/ete apps below. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pw: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Yengineer

Thanks CSM 101, I think it will be a benefit for everybody on this forum, especially WellTest. I also have seen the other softs from Fekete and I think that RTA and CBM are worth looking. The other softs are for kidies.
...ah yes I think I have seen the crk for Piper (i believe) here in this forum, it might be helpful to you.

----------


## vergatario

I have almost 25 years working with well test, and I have worked with all
these softwares. 
In my opinion I think that PanSystem is the best, most complete but SAPHIR is the easiest software to use. 
All of them, do the same if we are dealing with basic test. When you are dealing with complex test (performed with permanent downhole gages) the task should be done with Saphir.

----------


## csm101

Yengineer, thanks for pointer to early version of Piper. Reversing fix to make 2009 version much easier. Crude, but apparent effective. Elegant solution to fix Spro key, but not complain now. Need testing. I test only 3 app but should work for all. Let me know.

 Fix for all 2009 Fek/ete apps below. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pw: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## grkarakaya

Please look at the link that is no t correct

----------


## baouche

The password for archive ***** ????   please

----------


## csm101

Fixed link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pw: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## baouche

Please CMS101 : password of archive ????   thanks

----------


## Yengineer

I followed the instraction and the instalment was OK.
Test it for a while and no problems.
I dont think that other softs will make any problems.
Unbeliveble job CMS101, I was laughing with myself the all day.

----------


## baouche

Yengineer  :  OK thank you I thin this is your response .

----------


## gepachir

csm101, highly appreciated your great contribution in this forum.

----------


## reservoirengineer

----

See More: Well Testing Software Comparisson

----------


## csm101

pw = passsword = **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## yamid

Hi 
Unfortunately the download links have been broken , would you plesae upload it again

Cheers

----------


## baouche

CSM101

Thanks for the great job. You are the best -   Thankssssss

----------


## csm101

Not really broken, since never uploaded. Is straight from Fek wbsite. The is problem with links as posted in forum...

Solution: Do NOT click links. Copy and paste link from message into browser.

----------


## baouche

Please CMS101, now I have a problem with Petrel 2007.1, I have just installed it and the ***** don't work , after exe the message is :  error accessing the server. please verify your setup.  Yours sincerely - rafik

----------


## Yengineer

Thanks to CSM101 the forum is reacher with a bunch of other softs. Does anyone had the chance to try them?
What are the impressions?

For those who havent install all the programs:
Fieldnotes is a program used by field testers to record the data in the field.
Validata is a program to import those data (as well as other formats) and check and clean them.
WellTest is self explanatory.
RTA is for rate transient anlysis - not bad at all.
Piper is for pipe modeling
CBM - Coal bed methane
VirtuWell - bullshit

----------


## amitava235

> I have almost 25 years working with well test, and I have worked with all
> these softwares. 
> In my opinion I think that PanSystem is the best, most complete but SAPHIR is the easiest software to use. 
> All of them, do the same if we are dealing with basic test. When you are dealing with complex test (performed with permanent downhole gages) the task should be done with Saphir.



hi, I will be interested to know about your comparison of Pansystem and other welltest software..Thanks.

----------


## juferoca68

> The password for archive ***** ????   please



Could you help me with the password for the .rar file?

Thanks

----------


## REGI_MAX

Thanks All for the comments of WT tools,
I found that smart and handy is Interpret2   2002 or 2008, the really very fast interpretation tool for the well test data. It is coming historically from SSI and was in the 80-90s just on Unix available. Gringarten & Co. developed/redesigned this tool for windows.
Of course there is no numerical simulation support like Saphir (KAPPA), EPS or Weltest200.
Therefore each Reservoir Engineer has to select the best tool for them,
Have a fun with WT, Brds, Regi

----------


## famousasif

csm 101, I love you.

----------


## smarty9002

thank you

----------


## nhutquang

Thank you very much and appreciated.

See More: Well Testing Software Comparisson

----------


## aziz

Greetings for all


I need the ***** of well test software " automate". 

can any one help me !!!!


thank you

----------


## haochunlei

can you help me，post password to me，thankyou！haochunlei0108@hotmail.com

----------


## juferoca68

Dear Friend

password is :  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

just write as it is and you can open the rar file

Regards

juferoca68

----------


## haochunlei

I  cant  open  Fek solution  and  pw: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Anyone  can help me？tell me how i can get the pw，thank you very much！haochunlei0108@hotmail.com

----------


## juferoca68

I do not know, why a web address appears insted of the password. 

I am sorry, the password is  www . hgwells . com just write it as a web address.

juferoca68

----------


## rubynguyen

Thank you very much. I also want to study welltest now.

----------


## famousasif

can anyone upload welltest 200 software............

----------


## Alphino

for those who have problem opening the .rar file.  i had the same problem 
whenever i tried to extract the rar file using winrar it gave me the error. I extreacted the files using "7zip" software and it worked just fine. pw: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
just google for 7zip its a free program

----------


## slhero99

HI, Mr. CSM101, the fekete software has been updated now, you ----- file and method is not working now,especialy for FAST Fieldnotes, the new version can not ----- using your method. Would you please make a new ----- method? Thanks a lot.

----------


## tuan.manu

Dear Sirs,

Please let me know why I cant download Welltest200?

----------


## Yengineer

Welltest200 was part of Eclipse software package. Schlumberge had discontinued this product since eclipse2004 (I believe).

----------


## m2009

i couldnot download from megaupload 
please share fekete -----s in rapidshare.


thanks.See More: Well Testing Software Comparisson

----------


## Yengineer

csm101, can you please have another look on these softs! Pleaaase. The beauty on this is that one medicane cures 6 programs in the same time.

----------


## osmanos27

i am a new reservoir engineer i want to download same wel test software.....
i have the licence of Pansys but i don t found a worked exemple or help please help me

----------


## mom

> i am a new reservoir engineer i want to download same wel test software.....
> i have the licence of Pansys but i don t found a worked exemple or help please help me



hi MEN! i HAVE pANsys ver 3.4 and some docs for PS. I need license for it. Plz contact with me. my email - docmom82@gmail.com

----------


## jackzapata

what is the password for the file fix PLEASE U NEED IT
Can some one elp me?
send to jackzapata@hotmail.com

----------


## indianoilman

> hi MEN! i HAVE pANsys ver 3.4 and some docs for PS. I need license for it. Plz contact with me. my email - docmom82@gmail.com



search for ********s in different  threads... u'll find one for Pansys 3.4

----------


## aboamraldany

> I have almost 25 years working with well test, and I have worked with all
> these softwares. 
> In my opinion I think that PanSystem is the best, most complete but SAPHIR is the easiest software to use. 
> All of them, do the same if we are dealing with basic test. When you are dealing with complex test (performed with permanent downhole gages) the task should be done with Saphir.



I will appreciate some detailed comparison between PanSys and others.. Also I will appreciate if you can contact me on the following email to ask you for a specific interpretation....aboamraldany@gmail.com

----------


## anshiyar

Fekete fix doesn't work any more

----------


## Everlast

Fekete fix doesn't work any more - true. Because of updating soft version. Could anybody share OLD version of Fekete welltest?

----------


## anshiyar

could someone please upload older version of Fekete? 
Thanks

----------


## abdul.haseeb

Dear All,
I need some help from the members of this group.
Can any one please tell me or upload the user guide of the following software:
1. KAPPA Saphire 3.20
2. OFM 2007
3. PanSystem / PanManager 3.4.0/1.4
4. FEKETE Well Test / Virtu Well for Nodal Analysis/ RTA for Decline Curve Analysis
5. KAPPA Ecrin 4.20 

I will appreciate if some on relly wants to help.

Regards.

----------


## ban

Dear csm101, 
         The software has been updated, the fix you offered can't work. Will you please update the fix?

----------


## darcyoil

Hi.



I've been using PTA software for over ten years now. For bread and butter work, there is simply nothing to beat *Fekete's FAST Welltest*. *Contact them for a licence.* They are a very professional outfit, and their SW is the most robust in the market. I spend minimum time in data massaging, and their Sw's have excellent controls for data validation and confidence level enhancement in regression analysis. Further, the PPD curve in the derivative diagnostics makes it very easy for me to distinguish between reservoir and wellbore responses. At the end of the day, my well test analysis-derived models have matched both performance and geology/ volumetrics many times over, and assisted us in solving tricky field-development problems on numerous occasions.See More: Well Testing Software Comparisson

----------


## reservoirengineer

What about the data loading part in Fekete, as easy as in Saphir?

----------


## Budiana

thanks for sharing

----------


## Budiana

Very thank you

----------


## REGI_MAX

somebody has the interpret 2009.... pls. post

----------


## darcyoil

reservoirengineer: Fekete's data loading is the easiest I have seen. We've done thousands of well test analysis reports using this, and no complaints. The additional package Validata is also very usefult for data validation and construction of gradient plots. Trust me. I do this for a living. Contact them - and they'll help you out.

----------


## reservoirengineer

Darcyoil, Thanks. 





> reservoirengineer: Fekete's data loading is the easiest I have seen. We've done thousands of well test analysis reports using this, and no complaints. The additional package Validata is also very usefult for data validation and construction of gradient plots. Trust me. I do this for a living. Contact them - and they'll help you out.

----------


## baouche

True reservoirengeneer, I work  with Fekete software from Last year until today

----------


## saeed5331

Thanks CSM 101
i can't download megaupload file.
can you upload ----- file in anothr site such as 4shared.com
thanks

----------


## Knowme12345

is there any PanSys downloading link?

----------


## LOST

would anybody please share manual or training material for EPS- WellFlow software?
thank u.

----------


## nizam144

Can you share these software please,softs PanSystem and Saphir.?

----------


## DAH7542

Hey csm101, can I get some help from you please?, I have windows 7 home premium.... the solution doesn't seem to be working here, i did exactly what i was suppose to do but i didn't work.... I replaced the DLL file into the app directory and I tried to run the app, then it said something about some missing file SC32W.DLL and I couldn't make it run......  thanks in advance.....

See More: Well Testing Software Comparisson

----------


## DAH7542

Hey csm101, can I get some help from you please?, I have windows 7 home premium.... the solution doesn't seem to be working here, i did exactly what i was suppose to do but i didn't work.... I replaced the DLL file into the app directory and I tried to run the app, then it said something about some missing file SC32W.DLL and I couldn't make it run...... thanks in advance.....

----------


## gaisin_albert@mail.ru

Hey, I have got the same problem with Sc32w.dll and when I downloaded it from internet the next error which I faces was with Sx32w.dll. When I downloaded it from internet the error message appeared (translation from Russain): Entrance point to procedure RNBOsproSetContactServer does not found in the library sx32w.dll

----------


## chilinaso

csm101, 
are these softwares already craked or are just Demo?

Thanks.

----------


## reservoir_engineer

any one hear or use PIE software for well test analysis before?

----------


## darcyoil

PIE is crap

----------


## realkleor

Dear cm101 , 

thnks for your sharing . but Unfıortunately ı have the same problem above .. I have wındows 7 home pemıum and ıt gıves the same error sc32w.dll ..

 Thnks for your advice ..

----------


## alouche

Hi All,

Can someone upload Interpret last version  with medecine please?

Regards

----------


## alouche

Hi All,

Can someone upload Interpret last version  with medecine please?

Regards

----------


## paolomaldini

please share fekete with ******** again

----------


## thanhhanh8899

thanks very good

----------


## LOST

can anybody knows the names of some welltesting softwares? except pansystem, fekete, ecrin???

----------


## mnn2005

> can anybody knows the names of some welltesting softwares? except pansystem, fekete, ecrin???



2 obsolete softwares from SLB: Weltest (100/200) and Zodiac

See More: Well Testing Software Comparisson

----------


## abrar_awan1989

Good contibution dear csm101, can you share pansystem links also on this thread. :-)

----------


## abdou2403

Dear friends;

I am novice in well test  interpretation and I have some questions concerning well test interpretation, really I am in trouble .

Could anyone help please.

I can send you my files in saphire (kappa) format (4.10 c.....ed).

abdou2403

REGARDS

----------


## baouche

yes you can I am ready to help you. All the best

----------


## tobino

pls someone, anybody, where can i get the -----ed license for ecrin v4.12, save a soul today, i need it so so badly, need to work on my project. plsssss

----------


## tobino

pls someone, anybody, where can i get the -----ed license for ecrin v4.12, save a soul today, i need it so so badly, need to work on my project. plsssss

----------


## zak_

Hi and many thx for this sharing, but as u know megaupload isn't (unfortunatly) working anymore,

is it possible to upload the ----- on another site.

----------


## maestro73

Hi, I got Kappa Ecrin 4.20 but I don't have the license. Is there anybody that can share it?
Thanks

----------


## avi.negi4u

I am looking for a Well testing interpretation software. can anyone help me.

----------


## abdou2403

register yourself in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

you can download useful materials (DDA book, videos,..) and ask for a demo  version of ecrin 4.20 software, after install you'll find tutorials.

good luck

----------


## abdou2403

the most popular WTA softwares :

Ecrin (of kappa)

pansystem (weatherford)

Interpret (of paradigm)

----------


## avi.negi4u

Can you tell me any cheap software for well testing analysis?
What about PIE ??

----------


## avi.negi4u

thank you. But these softwares are very costly. Is there any cheaper software? What about PIE?

See More: Well Testing Software Comparisson

----------


## abdou2403

I have never  used before, 

they allow the use of demo version (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]), try and tell us what you think about.

regards

----------


## abdou2403

there is also another wellknown software for welltest analysis named FEKETE,

see this link, http://www.egpet.net/vb/threads/4751-Well-Testing-Software-Comparisson?highlight=well+test+comparaison

----------


## avi.negi4u

Thank you... But they are not giving any key for that software.. they are not even replying mails.. I've been trying to contact them since many days...

----------


## Lifer

Hello,  new member here. I have been using an old well test software package from Landmark Graphics (later purchased by Halliburton) called Automate. I was involved with Roland Horne and Jawahar Barua in the creation of the software. This software has been discontinued by Halliburton and existing users were allowed the continued use of the unsupported product. This has worked well for years (since 1997). Over the years as operating systems have evolved we have had troubles from time to time with the network security piece of the software and now with our company moving to Windows7 our troubles connecting to the license server have increased. The software itself runs fine under Windows7. It is the dongle network software that requires multiple attempts to operate.

I'm here asking if any of you have an unlocked copy of this software that you may be willing to share. My users are becoming increasingly frustrated. If you do not have an unlocked copy can any of you suggest a reputable company that would be able to disable the dongle checking portion of the software. Thanks in advance for your help. Bob

----------


## Lifer

I realize my last post may have sounded like I am trolling for free software. Here is a screen shot I just took of my running software along with a help screen shot showing that we were a licensed user. My problem is that it usually takes dozens of retries to start the software now along with killing ntvdm.exe in between attempts. Just looking for something simpler. Thanks again in advance for any help you can provide.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## SLB

HI
Anybody have Kappa Ecrin v4.3.03a and full working?
If you help I will give you Petrel 2013.2 in exchange
contact me by slbsoft33@gmail.com

----------


## Marrom

thank You

----------


## jamshidian.majid

i have work with some well test software and fast is the best, of course i think both pansys and fast feket are similar.

----------


## legend2611

Thannk's you  , soft very good

----------


## PLeonhard

I agree that SAPHIR is user-friendly, and if you need help, the software developers will assist.

----------


## REGI_MAX

I think Interpret is the best, but some how I can not find a copy...

----------


## shamas2000

i need pen system how can i will get it

See More: Well Testing Software Comparisson

----------


## Shirley

Thank you so much, you just gave me inspiration, it is helpful.

----------


## okonkwopn

Hi all,
Please I have an urgent need for Saphir software and the lincence.  Please help me if possible.

Kind regards,
P

----------


## kawasuke014

hye,
can someone upload fekete welltest 2009 with its fix?

----------


## adhin148

> hye*
> can someone upload fekete welltest 2009 with its fix?



may someone help also to share the Fe/ke/Te welltest/RTA and CBM cra*ck?

Thank you*..May Allah Bless u all

----------


## rodstring

Can someone upload again with fix?

----------


## corex

Hello everybody, I have Well Test softs all new versions from different companies, contact me and tell what you need if you are interested to exchange our materials. my Address: karencorex@gmail.com

----------

